# Dario dario and Badis badis badis?



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, so the names crack me up...but seriously...

Anyone breed Badis (of any variety?)

I had one little 'normal' Badis badis (badis) on hold and asked the fish store to get me a few more...well, they got Dario dario (Scarlet Badis) in...

So, do they hybridize, and do people have issues w/this?

They are on hold all in the same tank and get along fine, I was just concerned if they ever did breed if this was a no no to anyone...?

Any thoughts would be appreciated...I know some people are really hybrid-a-phobic, so I wanted to know before I brought them all home...

Oh, and I don't care how pretty the Scarlets are, that normal Badis is coming home reguardless...he is sooo friendly! (Yes, I know I'm a freak).

-Andrea


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry sorry can't can't help help you you


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

The Dario dario are a completely separate specie-not a hybridized Badis badis if that's what you were asking. I still have 2 male Darios from a breeding try, but they spawned once and the males killed off both remaining females. They seem to be farely easy to spawn, but raising the fry is a totally different story. If you can find some females give it a shot.


----------



## ad9465 (May 25, 2007)

scarlet badis wanted !!
drop me a line if anyone have few pairs of dario dario for sale. thnx


----------

